

Korean Classrooms will have Robot Teachers by 2012 - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/korean-classrooms-will-have-robot-teachers-by-2012/

======
ilamont
Japanese researchers have introduced similar gimmicks (see
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4z3cs4Ocug&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4z3cs4Ocug&feature=player_embedded)).
In my opinion, the technology today is no match for a real human teacher in
terms of educational outcomes and cost.

------
Kudgeon
Hmm, sounds like it will enable parents to spy on their kids at school.

